# Please pray for my wife



## The Captain

She got a bad report on a mammo test. BUT come in to agreement with us that she is already healed in the Name of Jesus. So we are awaiting a miracle.
No weapons formed against us shall prosper. Thats what it says in The Word. AMEN
THanks in advance for you prayers. Capt tom


----------



## txred

Prayers sent !!!


----------



## SP

Prayers sent


----------



## activescrape

Prayers for a long and healthy future for you both.


----------



## troutless

My prayers thoughts and prayers sent for you and your wife, in this time of trial.


----------



## Reel Blessed

Prayers sent for the both of you. With God all things are possible.


----------



## txredneck68

thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## Mrschasintail

Prayers sent. Tell L2F we are all praying for her.


----------



## jrw

*Prayer*

*Sorry to hear but she will be better. Amen*

*Agree with all that you have prayed - we pray together.*

*Lift her up oh Lord, to thy Glory.*
*Amen*


----------



## fishsmart

Suggest a you get a second opinion from an oncologist and let them read the xrays. Prayers sent.

Charles


----------



## tinman

In July of 2005 they all gave me from 6 months to 1 year to live. All the 2coolers jumped in and flooded heaven with prayers for me, and here it is over 2 years later and I am still here. 
My prayers are on the way for your wife, and for you Capt. God Bless you both.
Tinman


----------



## Just Wad'n

Prayers sent....the power of prayer is awesome. 

I recently had a biopsy...went thru the fear...I had a wonderful outcome. I still have to have surgery to remove the growth, however, no live cancer cells.

I'm praying for the same news or better for your wife. Hold strong to your faith!

Darla


----------



## BEER4BAIT

Have faith, We are praying. Wonder not just faith for our sister.


----------



## fender bender

Prayers sent.


----------



## ComeFrom?

Prayer sent. CF?


----------



## Batboy0068

prayers sent


----------



## NattyArty713

Prayers sent. Keep faith and God will not give you anything you cannot handle!!


----------



## The Captain

*Report Update Woohoo Thank You Jesus*

PRAISE THE LORD. ALL SPOTS ARE BENIGN.. GOD is so GOOD, ALL the time.

Thanks for all those prayers. GOD does answer them


----------



## Reel Blessed

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! So glad to hear the good news!


----------



## Mrschasintail

Wonderful!!!!! Please tell her I'm thinkin of her!!!!


----------



## BEER4BAIT

Thanks for the up date, what a witness


----------



## Just Wad'n

BEER4BAIT said:


> Thanks for the up date, what a witness


I second that! Praise the Lord!

I am so happy for you and your wife...I KNOW the relief!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

I'm sorry, I've been off-line for quite a while and just now seeing this prayer request AND thankfully the answer to prayer. Praise God for His mercy!

Heavenly Father,

Thank you so much for your wonderful love that you have poured out on us so freely. Thank you for the gift of your son Jesus, who bled and died and rose again from the dead to pay the price for our sins.

Bless your holy name for the mercy that you've shown to Laura and Tom in this latest good news of no malignant cells found.

You are our Creator, Defender, Deliverer, Healer, and so much more.

I offer up my words of praise and gratitude on behalf of my friends Laura and Tom, in the precious name of Jesus my Savior. Amen.


----------



## allicat

I too am just seeing this for the first time. Praise God for the good news! Tell Laura we are thinking of her, and praying for you both. 

Hope to see you both soon!
Trudy


----------



## activescrape

The Captain said:


> PRAISE THE LORD. ALL SPOTS ARE BENIGN.. GOD is so GOOD, ALL the time.
> 
> Thanks for all those prayers. GOD does answer them


Rejoicing with you Captain!!! A real faith builder, to God be the glory!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman

Rejoice and prayers of graditude,thank you LORD !!!!!


----------

